# Air Brush Finish



## stixman (Jul 22, 2013)

Have any of you used an air brush to complete the painting on some of your carving?

I carve snakes on some of my walking sticks and I was thinking an air brush would work better than dry brushing the colors on the snake.

Just not sure how hard it is to use an air brush.

Any suggestions?


----------



## boxwoodruler (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm considering airbrush painting as well. The setup can be expensive, though. Hobby Lobby store sells everything you need. Also, you can download a 40% off coupon to bring the cost down.


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

I've never done any air brush work, but I had 2 friends who used it frequently. My recollection was that they both spent quite a lot of time masking off the areas they were working on. Its been several decades since I spoke with them about how they worked, and perhaps masking materials have become easier to use. I think the only reason they went thru the trouble was because the airbrush surface would end up so smooth.

But the thing I wonder about most, in regards to your snake painting, is that if masking is necessary to prevent spray overshoot, would the mask adhesive or masking medium clog the wood grain, and be a huge pain to remove.

I've been looking at your recent gallery posts here. Its good work. Unless you want to make really smooth color gradation that airbrushes do really well, I don't know why you would not want to continue w. brushes and paints.


----------

